# Chicken hatching day 24



## Cosmo (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok, got my eBay bought black astralorps, and eBay yellow Tupperware incubator. 16 eggs. At 18 days, not shockingly only 8 were viable, day 21-22, 2 healthy babies, day 23 1 more, day 24 yet another. How long do I wait on the others? I have 100 quail eggs been setting in a chilly room for 6 days waiting to go in the incubator. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you've waited long enough. You can candle them and look for life. Good luck on your chicks!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Cosmo.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome!!!I've got 4 juveniles that hatched over 8 days.The last,a cockerel,is now the biggest.I'd do like Sem said and candle to look for life.Good luck!!!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

From the sounds of it your incubator is running a little low on the temp. I have heard a lot of folks use the styrofoam case these incubators ship in to help them contain heat and have a more stable temp variance.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The best incubator i have is an incuview . The yellow one you have i had a serious issue with humidity. I went back to the incuview and never had an issue


----------

